
Supreme Court Justice John Roberts' Speech to His Son's Graduating Class - yarapavan
http://time.com/4845150/chief-justice-john-roberts-commencement-speech-transcript/
======
yarapavan
From time to time in the years to come, I hope you will be treated unfairly,
so that you will come to know the value of justice. I hope that you will
suffer betrayal because that will teach you the importance of loyalty. Sorry
to say, but I hope you will be lonely from time to time so that you don’t take
friends for granted. I wish you bad luck, again, from time to time so that you
will be conscious of the role of chance in life and understand that your
success is not completely deserved and that the failure of others is not
completely deserved either. And when you lose, as you will from time to time,
I hope every now and then, your opponent will gloat over your failure. It is a
way for you to understand the importance of sportsmanship. I hope you’ll be
ignored so you know the importance of listening to others, and I hope you will
have just enough pain to learn compassion. Whether I wish these things or not,
they’re going to happen. And whether you benefit from them or not will depend
upon your ability to see the message in your misfortunes.

